# Problema con fuente variable para contraangulo (odontologia)



## ismaeltirado (Ene 26, 2016)

Fuente de una amiga estudiante de odontología en Córdoba (argentina) sufrió golpes en una mudanza y no funciono mas (perdió un transistor) . es bastante simple pero le limaron los transistores, y perdió el que supongo era de potencia. Quizá alguien de la docta que conozca estas fuentes? ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola, sin datos es imposible adivinar.


----------



## ismaeltirado (Ene 26, 2016)

fotos de la fuente en cuestión



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, sin datos es imposible adivinar.




va lerda mi cumpu y tardaron en subir las fotos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don ismaeltirado una buena  foto (bien cerca) de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso lado de los conponentes armados seria muy bienvenida para estudios y analise  !.
Ahora una pregunta , ?? acaso tienes disponible en las manos un multimetro y conocimento en electronica ??
Te pregunto eso porque seguramente si si las cosas van bien mas faciles en resolver ese problema.
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ismaeltirado (Ene 26, 2016)

este esquema se aproxima mucho a la fuente en cuestión. en el esquema no dice q transistores se usaría, y en la fuente están limados.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don ismaeltirado una buena  foto (bien cerca) de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso lado de los conponentes armados seria muy bienvenida para estudios y analise  !.
> Ahora una pregunta , ?? acaso tienes disponible en las manos un multimetro y conocimento en electronica ??
> Te pregunto eso porque seguramente si si las cosas van bien mas faciles en resolver ese problema.
> !Suerte !
> ...




estoy iniciando en una tecnicatura en electrónica, de echo si tengo multimetro y conocimientos básicos en el tema


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2016)

Ahora cuanto a lo diagrama esquemactico que subiste seguramente ustedes puede enpleyar para "Q1" un transistor TIP31 o TIP41 y para los transistores "Q2 y Q3"  un transistor BC337 o BC338.
Subo aca un dibujo hecho por mi a mano, ese basado en un cuidadoso estudio de las fotos posteadas (las dos caras de la tarjeta de circuito) , desejo que le sea util !
 !! Muy inportante , cuidado ao fijar lo transistor TIP31 o TIP41 en la caja , ese tiene su encapsulamento mectalico conectado internamente a lo colector que estas energizado con tensión positiva  , asi es nesesario un ayslante electrico de Mica o una manta de silicona termica mas la ayuda de pasantes ayslantes de plastico de modo ayslar correctamete lo tornillo de fijación ante ese  transistor de modo NO incorrer en cortos circuitos  !! 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2016)

ismaeltirado dijo:


> este esquema se aproxima mucho a la fuente en cuestión. . . .



Ayudaría mucho conocer la tensión y potencia de la lámpara


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 26, 2016)

Fogonazo, la fuente alimenta un contrangulo, es un instrumento odontológico que funciona con un motor DC. Gralmente. de 12V. y en algunos casos de 24V. Sólo es cuestión de observar la tensión del condensador de filtrado principal.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 27, 2016)

¡¡Menuda castaña de fuente!!
Seguro que no es nada barata por ser "instrumento odontológico"
"Lo que sea" vale para sustituir el bodrio ese. Cualquier fuente ajustable.


----------



## ismaeltirado (Ene 27, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> ¡¡Menuda castaña de fuente!!
> Seguro que no es nada barata por ser "instrumento odontológico"
> "Lo que sea" vale para sustituir el bodrio ese. Cualquier fuente ajustable.



Realmente creo que sera lo que voy a hacer. Reemplazar la plaqueta por otra fuente con buena capacidad de corriente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2016)

ismaeltirado dijo:


> Realmente creo que sera lo que voy a hacer. Reemplazar la plaqueta por otra fuente con buena capacidad de corriente


      


Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2016)

ismaeltirado dijo:


> Realmente creo que sera lo que voy a hacer. Reemplazar la plaqueta por otra fuente con buena capacidad de corriente


 
Estimado Ismael , fijate que Daniel Lopez se tomó el trabajo de levantar y dibujar tu circuito ,  y ponerle valores a los componentes y transistores , puede resultar dificil entenderle su Portuñol (Portugués + Español) , pero es de los habilidosos que saben 

Saludos !


----------



## ismaeltirado (Ene 29, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estimado Ismael , fijate que Daniel Lopez se tomó el trabajo de levantar y dibujar tu circuito ,  y ponerle valores a los componentes y transistores , puede resultar dificil entenderle su Portuñol (Portugués + Español) , pero es de los habilidosos que saben
> 
> Saludos !



Para salir del paso reemplace la fuente por una que tenia, la plaqueta del problema sigue pendiente por no conseguir el transistor de potencia. por lo pronto probé un par de que tenia en casa (tip142 y y bf869) sin resultado. TRADUCCIÓN: los transistores que probé solo hacen de puente y a la salida obtengo los 30v del trafo, sin obtener variación en la salida con el pote. :/ igual sigo traveseando en cuanto puedo, hasta q no salga humo o ande no la abandono jajajaja. 

con respecto a daniel, definitivamente SABEE! y es genial su predisposición


----------



## ismaeltirado (Ene 29, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel Lopes : ÉXITO!!!    conseguí el TIP31 y solo obtenía los 30v fijos a la salida, por ende estaba fallando uno de los transistores restantes, reemplace los dos por dos bc337 y MAGIA! Muchas gracias por la predisposición y la ayuda brindada! ahora queda recuperar mi fuente y el orgullo de haberle ganado a la que no andaba


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2016)

!!!!! Felicitaciones Don ismaeltirado mi alegra en mucho tu lograr el éxito , aprendiste un poco mas de electronica y aun mas , gañas prestigio con tu amiga odontóloga !!!!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

